# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Καινούργιες κοτούλες.

## xarris21

γεια σας παιδια εδω και καιρο ο πατερας μου εφτιαξε ενα κοτετσι και μεχρι εχτες ειχαμε 21 κοτες και 2 κοκορες!! αλλα εχτες εφερε αλλες 9 !! ειναι 3 πολυ μικρα κοτοπουλακια που εχουνε βγαλει ολο τους το φτερωμα και μπορουν να φανε σπορους, ειναι 3 μεσαιου μεγεθους που μπορουνε και αυτα να φανε σπορους και ειναι πιο ψηλα απο τα αλλα , ειναι μια κανονικη κοτα η οποια επειδη τοσο καιρο ζουσε σε ενα κλουβι τωρα ειναι λιγο σαν χαμενη στο διαστημα και ειναι και ενα πολυ μικρο κοτοπουλακι που δεν εχει βγαλει ακομα ολα τα φτερα του , ο χαλιας ο οποιος ολη μερα κοιμαται και δεν τρωει και ετσι σημερα τον ταισα λιγο με συριγγα απο την τροφη για ταισμα στο χερι του παπαγαλου μου του ringneck που τωρα πια ειναι μεγαλος. 1) μπορω να του δινω απο την τρωφη του παπαγαλου? (δεν εχει ληξει)  2) τον εχω στον δωματιο μου τον χαλια για να μην κρυωνει και για να μην γινει τιποτα περιεργο με τις αλλες κοτες  3) οι δυο κοκκορες ειναι τσακωμενοι και αυτος που εχασε στην μαχη εινια ολη μερα πανω στην μαντρα και ο αλλος δεν τον αφηνει να κατεβει!! τι μπορω να κανω!!?! επισης αλλες συμβουλες γιατι οι μεγαλες κοτες καμια φορα τσιμπανε τα μικρα!!! μου σπανε τα νευρα ::  ! περιμενω απαντησεις και συμβοουλες!!! ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## xarhs

οταν λες τροφη για παπαγαλους εννοεις την κρεμα η τα σπορια?????????

εγω στα δικα μου κοτοπουλακια δινω αφοβα , απο το μιγμα για τα καναρινια μου

----------


## xarris21

Κρεμα !! απο αυτη την διασημη δεν θυμαμαι πως την λενε!!  απο αυτην!! να του δινω? και καθε ποτε? ειναι μικρο ακομα

----------


## xarhs

πιστευω  οτι μπορεις , αλλα οχι με συριγγα.

θα ηταν καλυτερο ομως να του δινεις βραστο αυγουλακι , κανοντας το ψυχουλακια

----------

